# limited



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

why is there so few plows made to fit cherokees ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They stopped making cherokees the years ago. most of the maufacturers have changed mount systems since then and never designed a new system mount for a vehicle no longer in production


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

A decent fabricator can adapt an existing mount to fit on a Cherokee. It might even be for about as much as you would pay for a new mount. If you are interested in putting a plow on a Cherokee, I wouldn't let the absense of a "proper" plow mount deter you. Buy a plow made for an S10 or other similar light duty rig and have a mount fabbed up for your rig.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

MLG;1125282 said:


> A decent fabricator can adapt an existing mount to fit on a Cherokee. It might even be for about as much as you would pay for a new mount. If you are interested in putting a plow on a Cherokee, I wouldn't let the absense of a "proper" plow mount deter you. Buy a plow made for an S10 or other similar light duty rig and have a mount fabbed up for your rig.


X2 That's what I did


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

i dont know how to weld so ill have to find someone that can weld good 
becuse i can get a great deal on a snow dogg but need a mount made for it


----------



## jeepxjplow (Nov 7, 2010)

A Snow Dogg mount for another Jeep may not need to much fabrication to fit on your XJ


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

i cant find any pics of mounts on the snowdogg site to see which one is kinda close


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

*See Tech Support area*

Look in Service manuals area from SnowDogg Tech Support selection (SnowDogg Mount Manuals are half way down, Jeeps are towards bottom)

Just picked up my MD68 mounted to a 2000 Wrangler. Let it snow!


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

hey tsut you wouldnt by any chance know how long the center cross section of the mount is would you
good luck with your dogg


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

*Wrangler Mount*

SnowDogg mount on Wrangler is 33" flange-flange of push-bar.
Good luck!


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

sweet thanks i think i can make my meyer mount work with the snow dogg push bar


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

Sno way used to make plows for cherokee and you can still get the mount from sno way you just have to buy an used sno way plow to fit the older 3 pin mounting style, good luck!!!


----------

